
Foursquare Signs a Deal With Zagat - unignorant
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/09/foursquare-inks-a-deal-with-zagat/?ref=technology
======
tjoozeylabs
Incredible article, good to see how far Foursquare has come.

